# bus travel to the us and back



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone traveled by bus to Arizona from Mexico? Are there direct buses to the border and then does that bus carry on into the US or do you have to transfer to another line?
:usa2:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

surfrider said:


> Has anyone traveled by bus to Arizona from Mexico? Are there direct buses to the border and then does that bus carry on into the US or do you have to transfer to another line?
> :usa2:


I haven't made such a trip but I do know from reading discussions on the web that there are some direct busses to the border and some on which you stay after the border to destinations in Arizona and elsewhere). I'm assuming you'd depart from Puerto Vallarta. In addition to posting the question here, I think you should post it to an active Mexico travel web forum such as the Lonely Planet Thorntree Mexico branch ... where you are likely to get some good and quick responses (in addition, of course, to the contributions you may get from contributors here  )


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Has anyone traveled by bus to Arizona from Mexico? Are there direct buses to the border and then does that bus carry on into the US or do you have to transfer to another line?
> :usa2:


Tap Transportes y Autobuses del Pacífico

If you have an INAPAM [senior over 60] card 50% off from PV to Nogales Mx. on most bus lines and also a disabled persons 40 or 50% discount on some bus lines are available inside Mexico for the asking. Otherwise a trip to Nogales Mx. would be $2265 pesos or buying on line with a discount $2039 per adult on Turistar with a bus change in Mazatlán.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Tap Transportes y Autobuses del Pacífico
> 
> If you have an INAPAM [senior over 60] card 50% off from PV to Nogales Mx. on most bus lines and also a disabled persons 40 or 50% discount on some bus lines are available inside Mexico for the asking. Otherwise a trip to Nogales Mx. would be $2265 pesos or buying on line with a discount $2039 per adult on Turistar with a bus change in Mazatlán.


Yes I do have the pass. What I have discovered is this. There are three buses that travel from major cities in Mexico to Phoenix across the border and without having to get off and transfer. They are direct. Two of those buses are with the same company Tufesa. They have two buses a day making this run. The first bus that leaves in the day is the cheapest and you can use your bus discount card. That makes the trip costing only 88 dollars one way from Tupic directly to Phoenix however the bus stops at every cross roads for on and off passengers.
Now the second bus has only four stops and that is for eating. BUT you can not use any discounts on that run.
The other bus company is TAP and they make the run from Guadalajara to Phoenix They also stop for flies crossing the road but they do accept the discounts.
jUST in case anyone else needs this information...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> Yes I do have the pass. What I have discovered is this. There are three buses that travel from major cities in Mexico to Phoenix across the border and without having to get off and transfer. They are direct. Two of those buses are with the same company Tufesa. They have two buses a day making this run. The first bus that leaves in the day is the cheapest and you can use your bus discount card. That makes the trip costing only 88 dollars one way from Tupic directly to Phoenix however the bus stops at every cross roads for on and off passengers.
> Now the second bus has only four stops and that is for eating. BUT you can not use any discounts on that run.
> The other bus company is TAP and they make the run from Guadalajara to Phoenix They also stop for flies crossing the road but they do accept the discounts.
> jUST in case anyone else needs this information...


Which bus company refuses to give the 50% senior discount; I will have to stay away from them.

I have occasionally found that no discounted seats were available, they seem to limit the number of such seats on each bus. A few times I have had to wait a couple of hours for a bus with discounted seats, and on one trip over a holiday, I paid full fare because all the discounted seats both directions were sold out. But I have never been told that the discount did not exist.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

I can only speak to the terminals at del Norte in Mexico City and San Miguel where ETN and Primera Plus display the number of seats available in each ticket classification on the clerk's reservation screen (which the customer can see as well).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ValRomx said:


> I can only speak to the terminals at del Norte in Mexico City and San Miguel where ETN and Primera Plus display the number of seats available in each ticket classification on the clerk's reservation screen (which the customer can see as well).


Okay, that makes sense. Often all the discount seats are sold. Surfrider implied or said that there was a bus line that did not offer senior discount seats at all. I have not encountered that.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Which bus company refuses to give the 50% senior discount; I will have to stay away from them.
> 
> I have occasionally found that no discounted seats were available, they seem to limit the number of such seats on each bus. A few times I have had to wait a couple of hours for a bus with discounted seats, and on one trip over a holiday, I paid full fare because all the discounted seats both directions were sold out. But I have never been told that the discount did not exist.


What I was told is that the buss pass is good for travel within Mexico but not if the bus travels outside of Mexico to the US but I have used it and gotten good seats on local 
rides within Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have been given the 50% rate at the McAllen downtown bus station, by Grupo Senda, a few years back. No ID required, we just looked the age, but the ticket agent was gentlemanly enough to suggest that it was a gift to my young wife. He worked in McAllen, but spoke only Spanish.


----------

